# Permanent Employment - Is an SA ID Required or a PR Permit Sufficient?



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Morning All,

I am currently applying at a few South African Large Corporates. After chatting to a few HR representatives, they raised a few questions, regarding the fact that I require an SA ID. Even though I already have the Permanent Resident Permit.

Surely having the PR Permit is sufficient?
Applying and eventually receiving an SA ID can take months. 

The receipt of the SA ID application and the PR Permit should be enough?

Anyone have similar experiences?
Any rules or regulations I should be aware of? LegalMan?

Thank you.
Arian


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

Hi
I guess it all depends on the employer.The fact that you have the PR certificate means that you have just less rights than a citizen but significantly more than someone with a work visa.

Some employers require a 13 digit ID Number s it makes it easy for them to check you criminal record and also your credit record.

However, applying for an ID is optional if you have the PR Certificate and your task is to convince the prospective employer that getting the ID wont change your status.

An example-when I got my PR, I wanted to change my details with my bank so that I can apply for a home loan. I took my PR certificate with me however the bank said even though I have the PR certificate, their system will only allocate me the same rights as a citizen only after I have my 13 digit ID number. Its the way the system is set up. 

I then applied and received the ID which took just less than 2 months to come out.

Hope this helps but its inevitable that you will need to get that ID to make you life easier.

Regards


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Thanks IamT.

It would be interesting from a legal or regulatory perspective.
Employers and Banks cannot simply say its because of the "system".


----------



## IamT (Aug 4, 2014)

I agree. 

Legally, its the same thing however, its the job of convincing banks and employers that its the same thing that may be discouraging.

Some employers do not even care if you dont have a work visa (which is illegal) so you get a variety and soon you will get someone who does not care of the SA ID.

I again stress-if you dont have any particular pressing reason why you do not want the SA ID, go get it.


----------



## Arian (Dec 1, 2014)

Yes, it really does depend. Although I have applied for the SA ID, it can take a while. But in the mean time I would prefer knowing more about the legality of the issue in order to convince HR.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You need an ID number, that's the main point. Without that, no, you will not be treated as if you have PR, with regards to banks, jobs, etc.


----------

